# زمن ، زمان



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
هل هنالك فرق بين (الزمن) و (الزمان) من جهة المعنى ؟
هل استخدامهما واحد ؟
أم لكل منهما استخدامه ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

لسان العرب والصحاح في اللغة كلاهما يقولان أن الزمن والزمان بمعنى واحد.
وهذا الموقع يقول هذا أيضا
ويبدو من المصادر الثلاثة أن الاستخدام واحد


----------



## Mejeed

نعم .. كنت أظن أن بينهما فرقا في الاستخدام لمكان الألف .
شكرا جزيلا .. وجزيت خيرا .


----------



## نبيل عكرود

-  في قديم الزمان
- مدة قصيرة من الزمن


----------



## Mahaodeh

قيل لي هذا أيضا، ولكن الأدلة الموجودة في الكتب لا تؤيد هذا


----------



## momai

يجب علينا أن نعي أن كلا الكلمتين -سواء كانت الأولى تحويراً للثانية أم العكس- ليستا عربيتين إنما هما في الواقع من الفارسية.
 القصد أن هذه الألف ليست تصريفية لكنها على ما أعتقد ما هي إلا دلالة على تعدد مصادر دخول الكلمة إلى العربية.


----------



## Mahaodeh

momai said:


> ليستا عربيتين إنما هما في الواقع من الفارسية.


حقا؟ ألديك دليل على هذا؟


----------



## momai

Mahaodeh said:


> حقا؟ ألديك دليل على هذا؟


يبدو أنها اقتراض قديم من الفارسية عبر الأرامية.
هنا!


----------



## Mahaodeh

ربما كانت كذلك، ولكن النقاش في هذا الموقع ليس دليل. إنا لا استطيع أن أحكم لأن هذا ليس من اختصاصي ولكن بعد قراءة الموضوع يبدو لي أن هذا غير صحيح لأن كلمة زمان تنتهي في العهد الأفستاني، وهناك كلمة مشابهة وتعني نفس الشيء في اللغة الأكدية، وقد اتفق الجميع على أن الجذر موجود في لغات سامية أخرى. ربما أخذت احدى اللغتين الكلمة من الأخرى ولكن لا يبدو أن هناك دليل على هذا.


----------

